# Harrington 555 rods



## "Spanish Fly"

i am just curious as to what do your think the old mint Harrington 555 (8 1/2ft) rods are valued at these? I read the Harringtons are coming back but I just wanted to see what these would be valued at. They are sitting in my closet collecting dust. Note: the hangers in the first picture?


----------



## pg542

SLF, They are worth whatever someone will pay. Some folks, myself included, really like the old classic Harringtons. Years ago, the custom builder had pretty much 2 choices for blanks in this class. Harrington and Fenwick were the major players for these blanks. In this day of graphites. composites,glass blends,etc. , custom builders have a greater selection of manufacturers and they're making good stuff. As good and in some cases better than old school technology. In their day, Harrington was the "the right stuff" and are still a fantastic blank. A few of the folks who shark fish from shore w/kayaks and hi-capacity Penns are taking 552's, 553's (10ft) and cutting them down to a length that suits there purpose. IMO it is a shame to ruin an old classic when modern blanks are available that would serve the purpose better and cheaper. However I do understand their reason for doing it..... I woud say that $125to$150 would be the minimum, provided that they were in good shape. Maximum? If you're wanting to sell them, and they were "cherry", I wouldn't be surprised if the right person came along, maybe $275to $375. Recently I've been in contact with the new owner of Harrington/Harnell and production start up doesn't seem to be a just a dream anymore. All the original equipment has been moved to Oregon and construction of a new facility is underway currently. Will they be the same? Time will tell, but they plan to offer the same product line as what was available in the 2003 catalog. Mrs. Jean Harrington has agreed to stay on with them and this lady knows the product, business,production, and probably where some of the bodies are buried. If anyone can be true to the original, she can, and kudos to Erik Jacobs for this move.This news alone may affect what someone might pay. Do a search on 2cool for posts by EJ Har. I invited him to check us out and he's made a couple of posts sofar. Him and his wife are the new owners. Sorry to ramble so long. Take those classics out and use'm. They deserve it......Jim


----------



## Hughoo222

I used to run a tackle shop in Galveston before islanders tackle opened (I helped Chris open that store too) and we were the largest custom rod maker around at the time. I used to speak to Ms. Harrington all the time and kindly beg her to make more rod blanks as she was always a wee bit behind. Long story short, I have not used my old long rods in years due to the fact that they are old classics and not all that great for casting.....there are much better blanks suited for casting. A Harrington is a parabolic blank, meaning it bends equally down the blank, no tip section or fast action....one big noodle basically. Now there are people who will buy them all day for around $150 as they do have a big place in the surf fishing history. Haul them out to the pier on the beach one night and I am sure the surf rats will be glad to give you an idea of the value...they are constantly buying and selling surf rods. Good luck.


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

pg542 said:


> Recently I've been in contact with the new owner of Harrington/Harnell and .....................


yeah i read the past post about that but like i mentioned, i was just curious about these custom classics. maybe a collector, like for old lures and reels had some ideas. i just wanted some feedback on their worth, that's all.


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

yeah i think i just might sell them after all.


----------



## apslp

I would not sell for less than $350 or so.


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

apslp said:


> I would not sell for less than $350 or so.


yeah thats what i was thinking.


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Good Luck.......


----------



## fabian31268

ive got a mint harnell ? same size as my 542s but a tad heavier . pg542 what model would you guess this to be . im looking to sell it off i was thinking $200 but ive seen a 552 not sell on ebay bid was over 600

fabian


----------



## captfrankie

*Harrington's*

I've had mine 542's & 552's for close to 30 years. Quality.I've caught sharks up to 9ft surf fishing Padre Island National Seashore.I only get down there 2-3 times a year now.They are always on the front of my truck.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*WOW*

I have an old 12 foot harrington surf rod that i used for years and the eye's have coroded(wire eyes) and rings fell off that i've been thinking of cutting down a few feet and making an off shore rod out of it. You guys have just sparked a little inspiration into the plan and removed a little lead outta my shoes. thanks.


----------



## pg542

Depending on the blank model, some of the old Harringtons are worth more as is. You may be able to sell it and buy a modern blank (or2or3) that would suit your needs better and wouldn't have to cut down a classic. Is your blank is a 2-pc? All I see listed for 12ft is 2pc. If so, it's possibly a 813 or 913 rated at 20-35#. Rebuilt, it would probably make a good bullred (or whatever) rod. Just some thoughts 'cause once it's cut, it's cut.


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

i think i will let them both go for $650


----------

